# Hours Cut in March



## Jbee123 (Feb 19, 2021)

I know after Christmas hours are cut drastically but I checked my schedule for the first week of March, and I was only scheduled for 4 hours. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## TheCartGuy (Feb 19, 2021)

It's a common occurrence across the board. Hours may pick up in the late spring/early summer time.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 20, 2021)

Easter is in April, therefore March payroll sucks like February.


----------



## DratiniMaster (Feb 21, 2021)

Hours for my district were really bad for the first week of March.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2021)

More cut hours this is the norm but we are in a pandemic and selling like it’s Black Friday. Every Saturday 300 k and 90 k in food only. so we need hours to keep the floor full.


----------

